# Grow Tent Questions



## xtheghostx (May 2, 2008)

Hey everyone I'm new around here and had some questions about grow tents. How reliabe are they? What are some of the more popular ones and where can I get them? I'm wanting something that will hold around 8 to 20 plants thanks any help is much appreciated.


----------



## OSHiT (May 2, 2008)

i got one of the "homebox" tent/growbox's it seems like it is reasonably well made, theyre basicly just metal bars connected in a box shape with a grid on the top to hang things from. with a thick plastic/fabric material that covers it. it has built in venting at the bottom for intake. and it has a few premade holes to attach fans for exaust ect.

i have a smaller version of this i like it there is also a bigger version if needed. also that is the site i ordered from, they have good customer service


----------



## LemonHerb (May 2, 2008)

Assuming you can do it for under $75 is there any reason you would want to buy one of these over building it yourself? I'm surprised I don't see more people doing that on here. I feel like I am missing something.


----------



## xtheghostx (May 2, 2008)

LemonHerb said:


> Assuming you can do it for under $75 is there any reason you would want to buy one of these over building it yourself? I'm surprised I don't see more people doing that on here. I feel like I am missing something.


Its just a grow tent has everything all setup and ready to go plus I don't have the time, some things in my grow room will be diy like the carbon filter, and hydro setup but I just want a premade tent.

Also how many plants will the homebox xl hold using sqaure pots not round


----------



## OSHiT (May 2, 2008)

well if you would add up the cost of buying tubing/pvc assembling it right then buying a bunch of pandafilm and attaching it to a strong fabric then getting holes/zipper/venting in it... then your gonna be paying a good amount+ alot of time... and considering i got the small one for like 100$ i think it was worth it. plus its all professionally done/tested so you know its not gonna end up fucked up

Edit: also the XXL holds alot. Dimensions: 94.5" wide x 47.25" deep x 78.75" tall


----------



## Bain (May 2, 2008)

Plus, the tents can be semi-stealth, as opposed to some DIY tents. I've heard of people passing the tents off as an extra wardrobe or something.

Back on topic, I've heard lots of good review for Secret Jardin tents. I think it was Loudblunts that was promoting them so he's probably the pro. They are also the most expensive so... /shrug. 

Here's a link to a discussion on this topic a while back


----------



## xtheghostx (May 2, 2008)

Holy shit those jarden tents are way to expensive I don't see anything that special about them as I can get the growbox xxl for the price of one of their 4x4x6 ones


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 2, 2008)

get for what you pay for


----------



## StopFrontinFool (May 2, 2008)

I have an old hydrohut that has been working great for more than 2 years. After reading all the hype about the darkroom, I bought one of the dr150's. I really can't believe all the BS hype about the darkroom. 

Have you tried to count all the F-ing pin holes in these things from the needle in the sewing machine they used to put this thing together? Yo loudblunt, the answer to the question about the light coming into the darkroom is that it very well could make a difference to a grow if the lights in the room where the darkroom sits are bright and are on during the grow's night time. 

Keep drinking the Koolaid if you want but stress to a plant or a seedling isn't what I signed on for when I purchased a "professional grow tent". You stress a seed and you can produce hermys. You light the night cycle enough and consistently and you'll get hermys or you'll just throw the plant into a state of confusion or back to grow. 

And lastly, my hut has steel poles, no pin holes, a place to hang my fan and my filter, and the zipper is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay beefier. The zipper on the darkroom sucks like hell!!! I already bent two aluminum poles in my darkroom trying to hang everything. Plastic corners??? Whatever.
*
The product is called the **DarkRoom and it isn't even dark inside!* Who in the hell are you guys trying to kid? This isn't preschool! If it wasn't for the other tents killing everything, the darkroom would be some piece of shit that nobody looked at twice. Instead, you keep drinking the Koolaid -- but please stop bullshitting people who are reading your posts.


----------



## xtheghostx (May 3, 2008)

I'm so glad someone who actually had bought one of these you probably saved someone a lot of money. I for one don't want any light leaking in. I think I may start off with the home xl or the xxl I have to do some measurements first.

Has anyone heard anything about the tents from htgsupply.com ?


----------



## OSHiT (May 3, 2008)

read the article linked above.... it says the tents htg sells are cheap peice's of shit.... but i have never seen one...


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 3, 2008)

StopFrontinFool said:


> I have an old hydrohut that has been working great for more than 2 years. After reading all the hype about the darkroom, I bought one of the dr150's. I really can't believe all the BS hype about the darkroom.
> 
> Have you tried to count all the F-ing pin holes in these things from the needle in the sewing machine they used to put this thing together? Yo loudblunt, the answer to the question about the light coming into the darkroom is that it very well could make a difference to a grow if the lights in the room where the darkroom sits are bright and are on during the grow's night time.
> 
> ...


LMAO.....wow..... how many light leaks from the dark room? one user with 1 post?

yea, your fucking very credible....thanks for trying to take a stab at me and my advice. but i really cant see me really giving a fuck about someone who tries to belittle me but has one post. LMAO 

second....maybe you're too stewpid to put a tent together.....ever wonder why they have those big ass flaps in the inside behind the zipper? ITS FOR THE FLAP TO bE FOLDED UP TO STOP lightleaks.... but i bet your genius ass didnt think about that? i bet you got your flaps all bent up

nice try....close but no cigar.

before you try and belittle me again, maybe you should look at my post count and my reputation, then look at yours....then logic *might* strike you some sense!!!!


----------



## Puff (May 3, 2008)

xtheghostx said:


> Hey everyone I'm new around here and had some questions about grow tents. How reliabe are they? What are some of the more popular ones and where can I get them? I'm wanting something that will hold around 8 to 20 plants thanks any help is much appreciated.


Ok the grow tent expert is here, lol. I have experience with them all for the most part. By far the nicest tent out of the bunch is the darkroom. Next in-line is the Homebox, the HTG tents are kind of cheap and they do leak light into the tent. The other tents are light proof. Yes I have checked, I get into the tent and close it up. 

I just finished this little beauty. Its a Darkroom DR80 with 9 GH Waterfarm drip buckets. The watering is controlled through a two stage reservoir with a float valve. Im using a Sunleaves Windtunnel 4" fan with an Odorsok filter. For lighting Im running two 400W cooltubes. One with a MH bulb and the other for HPS. I ran it today for the first time, after a few hours the temps were about 7 degrees warmer than the air outside the tent. Here check out the pics. You dont have to have two lights, you can just go with one 400w, or maybe 1 600w. I checked the light with a meter and its at 5000 foot candles at 22" above the canopy. So thats fine, its not too much light. This is the best setup I could come up with. Everyone has their own opinions.


----------



## Puff (May 3, 2008)

xtheghostx said:


> Holy shit those jarden tents are way to expensive I don't see anything that special about them as I can get the growbox xxl for the price of one of their 4x4x6 ones


 
I paid less for my Darkroom than I did for the HTG tent. 
You can get a DR80 for about $170 shipped to your door. They are the best bang for your buck. The zippers do suck, they are way too small. But the zippers are the right size on the HTG tent and they are falling off. The zippers are always a weak spot on most any tent. These tents setup properly are not cheap. If youre not ready to spend at least $500 on a complete setup your going have a difficult time engineering your own. Unless you get pleasure from building things, which is understandable. Personaly I have no free time, I work my ass off and I dont want to spend a couple of weekends building a setup from scratch. If I had the time to kill then I might feel differently. If you cant find the Darkroom for a reasonable price I can PM you a link to a website that carries them for the best prices I have seen around.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 3, 2008)

now stick THAT in your pie hole and smoke it!


----------



## Puff (May 3, 2008)

Someone asked about the airflow in a private message. The question was about being able to filter the odor as well as cool the tent on one fan. So Ill post some pics on how thats setup so everyone can see. First the air is sucked through the 4" x 12" carbon filter ($37 btw) on the intake side of the fan. On the exhaust end of Windtunnel fan it goes through the cooltubes then exhausted out of the tent. The negative air pressure from all the air being blown out of the tent allows a passive intake of air to come in through the vent flaps on the bottom of the tent. Its important to make sure you keep your exhaust up high and your intake down low. I reccomend using a centrifugal fan. They work well with ducting and are not prone to pressure loss like other fans. Each bend in the ducting causes pressure to build up slowing your airflow. The centrifugal fans work well with this type of setup as they have a ton of bite. Think of it as like having a lot of torque.


----------



## xtheghostx (May 3, 2008)

Hey puff thanks for the advice love your setup. I was planning on using a 1000w digital hps for the lighting and going to be using the hempy bucket grow method. Yes please send the pm also I may need some help setting up the ventilation. Still unsure whether to use the homebox or darkroom.


----------



## Puff (May 3, 2008)

xtheghostx said:


> Hey puff thanks for the advice love your setup. I was planning on using a 1000w digital hps for the lighting and going to be using the hempy bucket grow method. Yes please send the pm also I may need some help setting up the ventilation. Still unsure whether to use the homebox or darkroom.


They're both good grow tents. The Homebox has nice construction and I haven't had any zipper issues with it. But the construction on the darkroom is a little better. The darkroom has a nice reflective lining, the homebox has the standard white reflective lining. If I was you, I would be more concerned over the space your looking to fill. I am working in tight spots so size is an issue. The DR80 is only 2.6' x 2.6' x 5.25'; it fits 9 - 10" waterfarm buckets which I have had good success with. 

Ill just post the link to the website where to buy the Darkroom Tents. This place offers free shipping on most orders. From my experience they probably wont have your tent in stock. I think they drop ship those orders and they are coming from Canada. It will probably take over a week to receive it, but not more than two. Just so you know.

Grow Tents


----------



## xtheghostx (May 3, 2008)

ive made up my mind I'm going to order the dr150. Thanks everyone


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 3, 2008)

i knew you'd see the light!!!!

congrats fellow dr owner!


----------



## StopFrontinFool (May 4, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> LMAO.....wow..... how many light leaks from the dark room? one user with 1 post?
> 
> yea, your fucking very credible....thanks for trying to take a stab at me and my advice. but i really cant see me really giving a fuck about someone who tries to belittle me but has one post. LMAO
> 
> ...


LoudBlunts, this isn't about you, it is about tents. I test them for a living. The number of times you posted versus me is totally insignificant. You don't scare me son.

This past weekend was a hydro trade show in Vegas called the PGTA. This is where I was. Where you there? I met with the maker of the Dark Room. I don't recall you being in our meeting. It took place in his DR300 on the trade floor. Keep smoking your reputation and post count cause it is all you have.

You throw around some hefty words but don't offer a single shred of proof for what you say! How can you prove a case with no real evidence? Oh you sound good on here where nobody knows any better but you really don't offer much in the way of evidence.

For the sake of this argument, barring the current problem with most white plastic tents (which I readily agree is a major and deal breaking problem), let's take a look at quality realistically.

Everyone can grow in a DR, I don't doubt that but does that mean it is well made? Nope!

The weight of the DR against any other brand (excluding HTG which is selling the biggest piece of shit made)? Why does the DR weigh half of the HH, Habitat or Sunhut? Aluminum poles is the answer. They are cheaper, lighter and make the cost of the DR much cheaper to mfr but *the retail price is HIGHER than any other tent has ever been! *Even the Homebox, which uses crappy poles too weighs more. 

The material: Yes it looks cool. Everyone will agree that the (plastic based material) metal-like material really catches the eye and is probably the single biggest selling point. It comes from the photo umbrellas used by the photo industry. It isn't very shiny until they coat it with a nice shiny layer of PVC to make it brilliant. Don't take my word for it. Do a simple test.

This flap that _Loudblunts _is so stuck too (which doesn't work very well) that is supposed to keep the light from penetrating through the zipper but only works on the upper portion of the tent, tear it. Yes, take your fingers and tear it off with your nails--yeah just like a piece of masking tape. That is how easy it is to rip. Take this little piece of precious flap and burn with a lighter. This will expose your PVC layer, make the so called metal stuff bubble (just like plastic) and most of all, it will allow you to smell it--all plastic. Metal won't burn like that.

I can hang from my poles on three other tents. I weigh 200 lbs. As soon as I put my weight on the DR, the aluminum poles folded in half and broke! Ok, you say, nobody does this and you're right. We did it because DR is running around with a video showing that you can hang from the poles and we wanted to debunk that BS so we did. We then got another DR to keep testing.

Why does this matter? Because you guys all want to hang hella shit from the ceiling-- filters, fans, lights, ducting etc and you should be able to without any problems. The bigger the tent gets, the more likely your ceiling will bend or break. The smaller units can take the average weight.

You will notice in Puff's set up (very nice by the way), that he had to hang his blue _Windtunnel _from BWGS by himself. There was no provided spot for that blower. Other tents have offered a blower and filter bracket for years. DR cut corners and saved money on this and yet is costs more!

The zipper is the worst thing about the DR. It is the one "tool" that gets used the absolute most. I told the owner this very thing last week. Not if, but when your zipper breaks, you go from happy camper to seeking a replacement. DR is plagued by zipper replacements. The zipper is inferior. Someone mentioned that other tents were the same. Not true. Homebox isn't great, HTG sucks as usual, but SunHut, Habitat and HH all use bigger toothed, plastic zippers *that can and do take more punishment*. Again, this is the one part that will break and shouldn't on the DR.

The flap-- it is supposed to keep light from penetrating the zipper. The design by DR again is VERY cheap and not good enough. The industry should not go from better to worse. The flap is insignificant on the bottom half of the DR because the light coming from above makes its way past the flap and right out. This happens on the side doors as well. It is supposed to stop the light but it does not! This means it does not work as intended or touted by Loudblunts. Sorry dude, evidence speaks for itself and I never intended this to be about you.

Setup on the DR is the best. Because it doesn't need specific poles in specific places to make the general frame (unlike the other models), the directions are very simple and this makes it very fast to assemble. Good job on keeping it really simple. I less impressed by the fact that the ceiling cross members don't fasten to the frame but let's face it, you have to be pretty stoned to knock one of the cross members off once installed.

The pebbled metal surface versus white. Most of you missed this one. Yes, it looks really cool and again I will repeat is probably the biggest selling feature whether you took the time to realize it or not. However, titanium dioxide white is the whitest white in the world and it has much better reflective properties than mylar. White in general reflects more light than mylar. Cool selling point but really insignificant in the long run. You will grow the same whether its white or mylar. Too many other factors are much more important--temp, humidity, lumens, bugs and strain.

Back to the pinholes. The sewing needle sewing the tent is what made them. The owner admitted to me that it *HAS BEEN *a problem! The material is so thin that when sewn, it leaves holes! It is that simple. It is a problem. How he fixes it remains to be seen in his next model.

I leave you with this: if the tent weighs half of its competition, uses aluminum not steel poles, plastic not steel corners, has no specific brackets for fans or filters, has pin holes, is made with a really bad zipper, & allows light to leak through its zipper, and costs more, is it really that good? No. It is only good right now because the other tents are killing plants. Once they work past that issue, all of the other companies will be offering a superior product for your money compared to the DR. Count on it, free trade will bring you the best out there. The DR is currently way over priced and time will prove that I am right.

No hard feelings Loudblunts-- you could not have seen me coming. Respect.


----------



## xtheghostx (May 4, 2008)

I'm getting my dr from bg hydro and they claim to be using a newer model that fixes a lot of the lighting issues. Not sure if its all true but that's who I'm ordering from.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 4, 2008)

no offense taken bro..... your original post was directed towards me whether you want to admit it or not, i even question your username. *i felt questioned, so i answered.* we all have opinions just like our assholes bro.

was I at hydro conventions? lol seriously, you cant possibly be so naive as to underestimate a fellow hobbyist, let alone another person? you know as well as i know, underestimation is the downfall of anybody. *and they damn sure didnt stop making hydro conventions nor 'professional meetings' with ceo's of companies after you went to yours.* you dont know me, i dont know you....lets be reminded of that!

Although we don't see eye to eye on the DR, im still glad you're here....i welcome everybody with open arms, but just know on a website like this....you come hostile, you will recieve hostile.

Thanks for your 'professional', 'conventional' advice/opinion. I like to hear from all angles!


----------



## Bain (May 4, 2008)

Stopfrontin, what do you suggest is the best tent for your money? Personally I'd be looking for a rather small one. Nothing bigger than 2'x3' or 2'x4'


----------



## StopFrontinFool (May 4, 2008)

LoudBlunts, sorry that I came so strong. Your experience in doing what you do is valuable and just as much as the next guys. I'll come correct.

Bain, you're going to laugh at me but you really only have one choice right now. The DR. Until or unless it starts killing plants, it is the only choice left on the market. HH has been open about problems. Habitat stopped selling and then they put it back on the market to get rid of them. Same with the Sunhut--mums the word over there. And HTG is selling the only one really made out of PVC and made by a chinese company that simply copied the others, but badly copied the others. I guess until another tent is released by someone, you only have one choice! I just don't think the choice is worth the money as is.


----------



## Bain (May 4, 2008)

So are all of the tents killing plants except DR? or are some just not available? I mean, I can find just about any type on ebay or somewhere on the net, but I just wouldn't wanna buy one that I'm going to regret.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 4, 2008)

bain, you could always build one????


----------



## Puff (May 4, 2008)

I was just playing around with what I had on hand and I came up with a pretty good setup for a cheap diy grow tent. 







The shelves are by sterilite and you can take out the middle ones and the legs keep stacking together, you can make it as high as you need. I even ordered panda film and a stick on zipper. You could put two next to each other to double the width. There great for small spots and cheap too!


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 4, 2008)

so stopfrontin....not attacking, insulting.....just inquiring minds

if the DR is the only choice out now......what was your reasoning for posting/registering again in the first place? what was your exact reason for bashing them again?

i mean IF the DR is the _*only*_ reliable tent.....why would you bash it? then turn around and say that [its the only choice]?


----------



## Puff (May 4, 2008)

I don't recommend that Hydrofarm hydroponic system in the picture above. It sucks, I think it was a waste of money. I was putting that setup together to grow some tomatoes or strawberries? I dont know what else to do with it? I dont expect it to work very well, it relies on a peice of fabric to wick the moisture up to the plants.


----------



## Puff (May 4, 2008)

Yea that struck me kind of odd myself when he recomended the DR after the previous posts. But at least we all agree.


----------



## Bain (May 4, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> bain, you could always build one????


yeah I could, but I'd like to have something that doesn't "look" DIY. Thing is I have friends and family over fairly often and if it does get spotted I don't want something that makes people think "What is in there?!". A tent may look like extra wardrobe space to the avg person. Right now I just have the plants sitting in the open in my laundry closet.

Anyways, I won't have the cash for a while. I'm just conversing so that when the time does come I'll know what to get.


----------



## StopFrontinFool (May 4, 2008)

Yep, all the white plastic tents have the potential for killing. Most companies are trying to hide it. The problem happens in one and not the next within the same brand. 4 brands buy from the same actual material mfr according to what I've been told. This mfr is isn't mixing the ingredients correctly anymore. What wasn't toxic became toxic when in too high a concentration in the tents made from that material. They all seem to be poly-urethane based plastics except the HTG which seems to be PVC. They all have certain common ingredients within the plastic, either poly-urethane or PVC. This is another reason I'm skeptical about the DR. They used a layer of PVC and they claim no toxic substances used. There is no plant death coming from the DR's as far as I know. I'm not saying that. But the propensity to off gas is certainly there given their choice of plastic. We'll see in time.


----------



## StopFrontinFool (May 22, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> so stopfrontin....not attacking, insulting.....just inquiring minds
> 
> if the DR is the only choice out now......what was your reasoning for posting/registering again in the first place? what was your exact reason for bashing them again?
> 
> i mean IF the DR is the _*only*_ reliable tent.....why would you bash it? then turn around and say that [its the only choice]?


No offense taken. From the original homebox to where the Huts finally got after several years, there were many improvements. The product had finally earned its place before the problems hit. Then, quite by accident, DR came out when it did (good timing for them!) and gladly everyone had a replacement for their ailing plants.

But, the DR was made for Europe and it was made to a much cheaper standard than we expect here in the USA. Only the Homebox continued to use aluminum poles for instance (not sure about HTG but that tent is a different story), and then the DR comes out with aluminum poles, plastic corners, cheap, really cheap sewing, not a single bit of piping (finished sewed edges) etc. It was done as cheap as they could do it. For me, it was a bummer. 

Yes, the tent works but what have we given up as consumers to believe in this tent? We gave up quality. We got a tent that doesn't kill (true) and it was very timely indeed but the overall quality of the DR really left me looking at the past, a past that was on the market place three years ago.

So while I'm happy that everyone has a choice to keep growing, I'm left scratching my head at what we've been sold. Anyway, you can count on the competition to lower the price on these things-- give it a year at most and the DR will be much cheaper and certainly not the only tent on market again.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 28, 2008)

Just got my dr60 today.Set it up at work,and this thing is fucking killer.Hung 2 175 watt mh and a charcoal scrubber inside with no problem.Got inside and had it closed.No light leaks at all,and the zipper is pretty good.I think all these people that are ragging on it,either got a early version or they are retarded and fucked it up.This was well worth the money.


----------



## StopFrontinFool (Jun 7, 2008)

The new Sunhut is out and looking pretty good. Outside is black canvas, much thicker than the Darkroom and the inside is the same as the Darkroom. Sunhut changed its ceiling to be just like the Darkroom but still comes with metal flanges instead of duct socks. I'm told the second water proof floor isn't covered in the metal surface like the rest of the tent. It is still white plastic and this is bad news. Don't use the second water proof floor. The rest of it looks pretty good and they use metal (not aluminum) poles and steel corners, not plastic. In terms of blocking IR radiation, the Sunhut is going to be just a little better than the Darkroom due to its thicker canvas outside, but we are not talking about much. Both models can reflect IR but cannot really deal with radiated heat. 

All those people with plant killing Sunhuts can now demand an exchange. Go see your sales reps and tell them you want an even swap out.


----------



## LuvOrganix (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey StopFront, I need a tent and would like to know, what do you recommend for a non-toxic tent. Are you cosigning the new SunHuts? And if you have any links, it would be much appreciated... Thanks a bunch


----------



## mrbuzzsaw (Jun 17, 2008)

LemonHerb said:


> Assuming you can do it for under $75 is there any reason you would want to buy one of these over building it yourself? I'm surprised I don't see more people doing that on here. I feel like I am missing something.


 being someone who is big on DIY i would normally agree but this makes it so easy. i am gonna pick up a couple of these asap


----------



## GrowTech (Jul 24, 2008)

StopFrontinFool said:


> I have an old hydrohut that has been working great for more than 2 years. After reading all the hype about the darkroom, I bought one of the dr150's. I really can't believe all the BS hype about the darkroom.
> 
> Have you tried to count all the F-ing pin holes in these things from the needle in the sewing machine they used to put this thing together? Yo loudblunt, the answer to the question about the light coming into the darkroom is that it very well could make a difference to a grow if the lights in the room where the darkroom sits are bright and are on during the grow's night time.
> 
> ...


 
No offense but your post is bullshit in its purest form. If you have had a problem with yours, I would look into talking to the merchant who sold it to you. My DR150 is totally light-tight and is incredibly sturdy (I can hang from the top bars, no problem.) Came with a carrying case, straps, and sets up/breaks down faster than anything else(I've moved an entire grow including all components, ducting, AC unit, etc in less than 15 minutes). Made of heavy duty, fire resistant material, and quality hardware

Anyone who has any doubts about the darkroom, I encourage you to see the grow journal in my signature.


----------



## mrbuzzsaw (Sep 21, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> No offense but your post is bullshit in its purest form. If you have had a problem with yours, I would look into talking to the merchant who sold it to you. My DR150 is totally light-tight and is incredibly sturdy (I can hang from the top bars, no problem.) Came with a carrying case, straps, and sets up/breaks down faster than anything else(I've moved an entire grow including all components, ducting, AC unit, etc in less than 15 minutes). Made of heavy duty, fire resistant material, and quality hardware
> 
> Anyone who has any doubts about the darkroom, I encourage you to see the grow journal in my signature.



i have heard from several people Regarding the dark room that it is not light tight.
i have also heard if you stick a flash light to the wall itself it shines.
again this is what i have heard. i have also heard the corners break due to being plastic
there is also word of the silver inside flaking .. these are just things i have heard.
untill i know for sure i am holding.


----------



## Londoner (Sep 21, 2008)

LuvOrganix said:


> Hey StopFront, I need a tent and would like to know, what do you recommend for a non-toxic tent. Are you cosigning the new SunHuts? And if you have any links, it would be much appreciated... Thanks a bunch


Lmao.................


----------



## Hotwired (Sep 21, 2008)

mrbuzzsaw said:


> i have heard from several people Regarding the dark room that it is not light tight.
> i have also heard if you stick a flash light to the wall itself it shines.
> again this is what i have heard. i have also heard the corners break due to being plastic
> there is also word of the silver inside flaking .. these are just things i have heard.
> untill i know for sure i am holding.


This guy is correct. The DR tents are definitely NOT worth the money. I started a full write-up on my tents but decided not to finish it when I completed my test runs. I really have nothing good to say about the DR tents other than they helped me NOT to break apart my room building my own.

Don't try to hang anything over 25 pounds if you have a tent over 5' x 5'. The 5 footers use 2 metal bars for their cross sections. The 4' and less use only 1 metal bar as cross sections and are slightly stronger due to not having a bendable point in the middle.

If you have them you better grow during the day. The zippers also have spots where the light comes thru. From BOTH the zippers and the threading that is woven in to the tent seam. The sewing around the 8" sock holes also lets light thru. I closed myself inside the tent during the day in a room that had decent blinds and I could still see light thru the fabric in certain areas of the tent.

I paid $650 for a 5' x 10' tent and I could smack myself for it. I used half a roll of duct tape just going around and closing off light leaks thru seams and small holes. 

*BTW, these were the new and improved tents.*

So basically I'm stuck with this crap now. The makers of these tents knew they would get some good business once the tents from other companies had problems. They made some halfway decent crap and threw it out there to us consumers at outrageous prices.

Buncha ripoff artists. I could tear em apart and ruin their business but fuck em. Who would listen anyways?


----------



## AKDrifter (Sep 21, 2008)

WOW!!

I thought I did my homework on tents and now I find this one. Luckily I had to go out of town before I pulled the trigger on mine. 

A tent was my plan since it could be popped up quickly and moved if necessary. Also it seemed to have the base set up making the rigging of ventalation/lights ect. very easy for this beginner. 

I was planning on the Homebox l, do not really care if I could hang from the upper supports, as I will just hang a light in there, and was under the impression (from their web page) that they did not use PVC in their construction, so that was not a worry. I know a tent will have to be handled carefully, and one would need to avoid gorillia fucking the zippers and plastic corners and support poles, but once it is up and lit how much abuse is anyone really going to put it through besides unzipping the thing every day?

So spacifically what is the consensus on the Homebox L? Anyone own this model ?

I may just build a box and be done with it.

Thanks again for any info, this thread is great.


----------



## old yeller (Sep 22, 2008)

And whats up with the DR120 inside measurments? 3'11" ? 
I just ordered the SunHut XL (a little over 4'x4'x6.5') over any of the Jardens for a bunch of reasons. Steel poles, heavy canvas w/silver lining, big zippers, 2 included 6" exhaust flanges (over the awkard sock set-up) & it cost me $200.
Now, I'm perfectly capable of building a DIY one myself, but after i figure in labor, trips to HD & supplies, this was a no brainer.
The main reason I bought the SH (other than above) is that I'd like to be able to put in an E&F hydro system in the future & the SunHuts are oversized to accomadate 4'x4' or 4'x8' flood tables. Also the XL is the perfect size for my new 600W HPS.


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 22, 2008)

To bad about that.Mine is fine.I have the dr60 and dr80,the dr60 has a 250 watt hps/mh and the dr80 has a 400 watt hps/mh.Plus i have my filter inside.No problem at all,leaks no more light than any other tent i have tried.


----------



## mixin (Sep 22, 2008)

i have a darkroom dr 80 and i absolutely love it. that thing is bad ass. it is completely dark with a 250 hps on from the outside and that is great for me. i love it!


----------



## BCtrippin (Sep 22, 2008)

Buy the homebox, I just got my XXL and its perfect. I did months and months of research on tents while I was getting my budget together, I was set on the darkroom for a while but then I started finding real opinions. Homebox is a better price, better quality, and it works. 

If you need portability and to be able to store your tent without people asking about the pile of poly and pvc or 2x4s then go with the homebox.

.02


----------



## ShadowGod (Sep 22, 2008)

I must say that I have the Secret Jardin DR80 and I love it, no problems at all.


----------



## bongsurf (Sep 22, 2008)

just got a tent from htg supply. set up was easy and everything was moved in within 20 minutes of opening the box with two people. we'll see how everything works out, but i'm hoping for the best.


----------



## DA DANK DAWSON (Sep 22, 2008)

ebay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bagelthief (Sep 22, 2008)

yea, im using the DR240w right now, there are countless pin holes in the material itself. more then 60, right in the middle of the material all over the tent, not even close to any seems or zippers or anything. like somebody grabbed a needle and started poking holes into the thing. the vent socks have pin holes ALLL the way around, and the zippers let out a ton of light. when i stand inside and zip it up, it is pretty light tight, except for the aforementioned pin holes, but there arent any major leaks where it would fuck up the plants flowering. but that might be due to the fact that the room im using it in only has a single 30w cfl to light it with, and its kinda far from the surface of the tent. all in all, for the 450 bux i paid for this tent, i did expect better, and i do feel a little let down. ohh yea, i could hang from the inside of the tent, but im a light weight (130 pounds soaking wet), however, you can kinda tell that the poles are kinda cheap. the zipper is big and feels strudy, but like i said it leaks light like a mother fucker.


----------



## Hotwired (Sep 23, 2008)

Bagelthief said:


> ohh yea, i could hang from the inside of the tent, but im a light weight (130 pounds soaking wet), however, you can kinda tell that the poles are kinda cheap.


This is because the poles in your tent are only 4' long and only 1 metal bar. If you bought the bigger tents that are 5" wide, then they use two 2 and a half foot poles to create the 5" length. This sucks strengthwise because they can't hold weight for shit.

It seems like the bigger the tent the more problems they have with the skin and seams.


----------



## Bagelthief (Sep 23, 2008)

yea. pretty gay how there really doesnt seem to be an awesomely great, hands-down winner, QUALITY tent out there. Some things that definitely need improving on for the DR are 1) THICKER material!! 2) MUCH BETTER stitching!! 3) STEEL poles and steel corners!! 
thats about it, but when you think about it, those 3 things are exactly what defines a GOOD, SOLID tent.


----------



## BCtrippin (Sep 23, 2008)

Im telling you, handsdown, the homebox is the best for the money, I paid 499 for the XXL which is 5ftx10ftx6.5ft and Zero light leaks or issues, metal poles are incredibly strong.

I havent heard any bad things about the homebox from anyone else?


----------



## Bagelthief (Sep 24, 2008)

goddammit. i should have done more research. thats about as much as i paid for my fuck ass tent....


----------



## BCtrippin (Sep 24, 2008)

Yeah I was totally set on the Secret Jardin Darkroom, but then I starting finding all these posts with people complaining about shitty quality and pinholes everywhere. Homebox cost less and is better quality and no PVC, which was the other big issue for me.


----------



## Abnjm (Sep 24, 2008)

BCtrippin said:


> Im telling you, handsdown, the homebox is the best for the money, I paid 499 for the XXL which is 5ftx10ftx6.5ft and Zero light leaks or issues, metal poles are incredibly strong.
> 
> I havent heard any bad things about the homebox from anyone else?


I'm just a noob, but I picked up the Homebox XL last week. It seems to be well-built, and I can hang my light, fan and charcoal filter pretty easily. My problem is heat. I have a 600w MH with Cool Jr. air-cooled reflector, but cannot get the temps under 85. It'd be nice if it had separate exhausts for the light and the room. If anyone has ideas on cooling the XL, any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bagelthief (Sep 25, 2008)

I use a stand alone AC and my temps stay at 78-80. you an find good deals on craigslist


----------



## Abnjm (Sep 25, 2008)

Bagelthief said:


> I use a stand alone AC and my temps stay at 78-80. you an find good deals on craigslist


Sorry if I'm jacking this thread, but I checked out your grow log and saw your A/C unit. Do you know how many BTU's of cooling it produces?


----------



## AKDrifter (Sep 25, 2008)

I just ordered my Homebox L. Everything I read on this and four other boards pushed me in that direction, no complaints on quality, no PVC and the size fits perfectly, I have about 41"x41" to use.

I really like all the features, but I am planning on one modification. I will be hanging a Hydrofarm radiant 6 in there, and am thinking about getting two 6" flange kits for $15 each and mounting them high centered on the sides. This will allow me to cool the light with one fan, I know heat is the main issue in any tent. My other ducting and vent ports in the tent will be used to draw fresh air from the room below (AC/heated air) and then exhaust through the carbon filter. It is an attic space so a constant supply of 74f-78f will be needed to maintain good temps.

I do need to figure out what ballast/light set up (MH/HPS) for the reflector, and what size fans to use, but I am in the process of ordering everything over the next few days.

I will post a review once I get everything up and running.


----------



## Bagelthief (Sep 25, 2008)

12000 btu. in my grow journal i posted the link where i got it (first post).


----------



## Bon Doogey (Sep 25, 2008)

I built my own I have access to a materials factory and got some pretty thick Mylar may be backing it with vinyl not really sure but I just got some PVC and it works supports weight and is stable it is also in a very tight corner...it will be water sealed and all that I have some experience with the materials at hand...oh yeah it was cheap...and local hardware stores should have the stuff no problem...I will have a 250w HPS and odorless exhaust so far a pretty good setup should be done soon...aeroponic system is done also


----------



## bleezyg420 (Sep 25, 2008)

Bain said:


> Plus, the tents can be semi-stealth, as opposed to some DIY tents. I've heard of people passing the tents off as an extra wardrobe or something.
> 
> Back on topic, I've heard lots of good review for Secret Jardin tents. I think it was Loudblunts that was promoting them so he's probably the pro. They are also the most expensive so... /shrug.
> 
> Here's a link to a discussion on this topic a while back


My dad came down to my house today, I didnt even mention wardrobe, but thats exactly what he thought. If it were on, it would have been a different story. A wardrobe that sounds like a huge fan, and water running hahaha


----------



## BCtrippin (Sep 26, 2008)

Heat will always be an issue with a tent, make sure your air cooled lights are well sealed with duct tape and make sure they exhaust outside the tent, that being said, you can only ever get the inside of the tent down to the temp of the room where the tent is located.

Even with perfect exhaust chances are the inside of your tent will be a bit warmer than the room, only real way to fix this is to open the window if your in Canada like me, or get an AC which I use as well.

I have a 7000btu portable ac/dehumidifier, and its amazing, works great, and it dumps a lot of heat out the window and not in my room, this also helps keep a nice negative pressure in the surrounding room to keep down on odor leaks.


Im using the homebox XXL, I run 2 carbon filters one Dutch breeze dfs3 on either side, so I get great airflow and intake, makes it real easy to manage temps with the AC.

Hope that helps good luck.


----------



## old yeller (Oct 1, 2008)

Just got my SunHut XL today - a heavy mother at 49 lbs - lotsa metal & heavy silver canvas - will be unpacking & settin up in a day or so - will post some pics, but so far it looks like Sunlight Supply has been paying attention...


----------



## bleezyg420 (Oct 1, 2008)

BCtrippin said:


> Heat will always be an issue with a tent, make sure your air cooled lights are well sealed with duct tape and make sure they exhaust outside the tent, that being said, you can only ever get the inside of the tent down to the temp of the room where the tent is located.
> 
> Even with perfect exhaust chances are the inside of your tent will be a bit warmer than the room, only real way to fix this is to open the window if your in Canada like me, or get an AC which I use as well.
> 
> ...


Ive yanked my temps down to 75-77, stable. Stays the same temperature as my intake even with the 600 on 24/7


----------



## old yeller (Nov 3, 2008)

Sunhut XL, 600W HPS Hortilux, 4x4 T5, Carbonaire 4" filter, running 71 degrees out, 75 degrees in - S&P TD-150 inline fan with 36" DIY muffler...


----------



## Bagelthief (Nov 3, 2008)

how do you like that sunhut? hows the quality of the material? any light leaks around the zippers or stitching? any pinholes? 

how are the poles and frame? do they seem sturdy?


----------



## old yeller (Nov 12, 2008)

The Sunhut XL (silver) has welded steel corners, heavy duty zippers with NO light leaks around them, comes with 2 - 6" flanges, & yes it has a few pin-hole light leaks around the stitching that i fixed with a small paint brush & some black gasket sealer - NBD.
I've got no real complaints & like the high quality stitching, ease of set-up & the price. SunSystems did their homework.
I was originally going to buy 2 of them & use the other one as a clone/veg/mom chamber, but got permission from the GF to convert an un-used bathroom instead.
Very recommened by me as long as you get the current silver models.


----------



## dhhbomb (Nov 12, 2008)

yea been looking and i am going to but the sunhut lg its like 225 with shipping will work perfect


----------



## RoboRoofer (Nov 13, 2008)

I have a homebox and its awesome. 3 grows not 1 problem


----------



## trapper (Nov 13, 2008)

LemonHerb said:


> Assuming you can do it for under $75 is there any reason you would want to buy one of these over building it yourself? I'm surprised I don't see more people doing that on here. I feel like I am missing something.


after i bought panda plastic,velcro,wood,pvc pipeingflanges,and something for the floor,it was like 30 dollars cheaper then a 6x6x6 tent.and i paid someone 20 an hour to help me build the panda room,so it was more.


----------



## strangerdude562 (Nov 13, 2008)

_I love my dr12 secret jardin. It is real sturdy, has heavy duty zippers, and the material is also heavy duty._ _Click on my journal link to see pics of my tent._


----------



## BCtrippin (Nov 13, 2008)

Homebox wins. Period. I use a 5x10x6.7 homebox XXL. Several grows, no problems.

Metal poles, no PVC, havent had a singe problem.

Yeah I know someone who used a secret jardin, I was gonna get some till I saw all the damn pinholes, and it seems to be a common issue with all secret jardin tents, pinholes everywhere!


----------



## Hotwired (Nov 13, 2008)

BCtrippin said:


> Homebox wins. Period. I use a 5x10x6.7 homebox XXL. Several grows, no problems.
> 
> Metal poles, no PVC, havent had a singe problem.
> 
> Yeah I know someone who used a secret jardin, I was gonna get some till I saw all the damn pinholes, and it seems to be a common issue with all secret jardin tents, pinholes everywhere!


Just pinholes? Mine had light coming thru the zippers and around the socks as well as light coming right thru the material itself in places.


----------



## MountainHigh (Nov 13, 2008)

any one want to take a guess what my inside temps are going to be in my DR150 with two 600's? The room is in the basement, surrounded by two walls of concrete, and ambient temps in the 58* range. I will be running a can filter inside the unit, and a seperate fan to run the new daystar AC's...


----------



## BCtrippin (Nov 13, 2008)

MountainHigh said:


> any one want to take a guess what my inside temps are going to be in my DR150 with two 600's? The room is in the basement, surrounded by two walls of concrete, and ambient temps in the 58* range. I will be running a can filter inside the unit, and a seperate fan to run the new daystar AC's...



Are you serious?


Theres too many variables....the size of fans, ducting, the BTU of the ac, how much you run the AC, air leaks in the tent, if the hoods are aircooled or not......

It would be a lot easier to hook it up and see what happens.


----------



## BCtrippin (Nov 13, 2008)

Hotwired said:


> Just pinholes? Mine had light coming thru the zippers and around the socks as well as light coming right thru the material itself in places.


Yeah there was the pinhole light leaks all over the actual material, the seams were just ridiculous. It seriously looks like a 5 year old did the sewing on a 30 year old sewing machine.


----------



## MountainHigh (Nov 13, 2008)

BCtrippin said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> 
> Theres too many variables....the size of fans, ducting, the BTU of the ac, how much you run the AC, air leaks in the tent, if the hoods are aircooled or not......
> ...


size of fan: 300 cfm dedicated to the air cooled reflectors

AC: we dont have AC at 9000' elevation, average temp of the room that the tent is going in is 58*

Ducting: only ducting is going through the lights the carbon is going to be in scrub mode, not exaust.

hopefully the tent will be pretty tight, i plan on running CO2.

Reflectors are daystar AC, ballast are lumeteck. ballast will be outside the tent, the reflectors will be ducted outside the tent into the tent room.


----------



## BCtrippin (Nov 14, 2008)

man Im not gonna do the math for you. Like I said, if you wanna know how hot its gonna get hook it up. If the inside gets too warm you need to add more exhaust, but the tent can never be lower then the room its in (obviously) So if the surrounding room was too warm you would need AC, if its cool enough and you can just open the window to cool it down but I would still strongly suggest running a dehumidifier in the room.

I would recommend an electic cooling thermostat (make sure its for cooling) Hydro shops will have them, Control Wizard makes one for like $40, you set the temp on the thermostat, plug it in and hang it in the tent, then plug your exhaust fans into the cooling thermostat. Then you can just set the thermostat to the temp you want and when it gets too warm the exhaust kicks in.


----------



## Bagelthief (Nov 14, 2008)

i plan on buying 6 more tents within just a year or two. secret jardin really fucked up big time, now im taking my business elsewhere...i plan on buying a homebox next. btw, BC, the HB XXL is 4x8x6.7, not 5x10.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Nov 14, 2008)

I can help out if anyone had questions. I have a few hydrohuts myself.


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Nov 19, 2008)

old yeller said:


> Sunhut XL, 600W HPS Hortilux, 4x4 T5, Carbonaire 4" filter, running 71 degrees out, 75 degrees in - S&P TD-150 inline fan with 36" DIY muffler...


Hi, this is a great thread for grow tents. I wish I had read it before I bought my plant killing Jumble Tent (probably Hydro Hut) off of Ebay. The Silver Sun Huts are readily available here in Canada without shipping across the border. I'm wondering if anyone has used one of these for a complete grow without toxicity issues. Thanks in advance.

http://www.bustan.ca/product_detail.asp?menuID=1&SID=118&PID=945


----------



## BCtrippin (Nov 19, 2008)

Bagelthief said:


> i plan on buying 6 more tents within just a year or two. secret jardin really fucked up big time, now im taking my business elsewhere...i plan on buying a homebox next. btw, BC, the HB XXL is 4x8x6.7, not 5x10.



Actually no its not 4x8.....I just say 5x10 because Im too lazy to type out that the outside diameter is 9' 10" by 4' 8", inside diameter is 4' 6" by 10' 8"


You scared me for a second, I had to go measure mine, I thought it might actually have been 4x8 for a second, that woulda threw me off a bit, lol.


----------



## StopFrontinFool (Nov 20, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> No offense but your post is bullshit in its purest form. If you have had a problem with yours, I would look into talking to the merchant who sold it to you. My DR150 is totally light-tight and is incredibly sturdy (I can hang from the top bars, no problem.) Came with a carrying case, straps, and sets up/breaks down faster than anything else(I've moved an entire grow including all components, ducting, AC unit, etc in less than 15 minutes). Made of heavy duty, fire resistant material, and quality hardware
> 
> Anyone who has any doubts about the darkroom, I encourage you to see the grow journal in my signature.


With due respect GrowTech, what you wrote about your DR150 are the company's talking points almost word for word. People have had the Dark Rooms long enough now to know that the aluminum poles are not that strong. The DR's are certainly NOT fire resistant, for god sakes man, they are made out of plastic. ( I ripped some of the flap off with my fingers and put a Bic lighter to it. It burned immediately and bubbled into burnt plastic) The material is anything but heavy duty. Yes, it works, but it isn't all that you claim it to be. My post was spot on in its purest form. The DR's work but let go of the Secret Jardin talking points-- they're old. You didn't set up all that stuff in 15 minutes and you can't hang from the ceiling unless you are a small, prepubescent female gymnast. The top main bars are aluminum mounted in cheap plastic corners.


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Nov 20, 2008)

They say "No plant toxicity issues - guaranteed" and according to old yeller the Sun Hut Silver is of far better construction than the Secret Jardin. Is the Homebox flimsy too?

I think the Sun Hut would be the best option for me but I'd like to hear from someone who has some experience with the new Silver models:

Bustan - Toronto Hydroponics Grow Lights Nutrients Hydroponic Supplies Canada


----------



## Picasso345 (Nov 20, 2008)

I've been using a wardrobe, but I may expand. 

Why wouldn't a person just build a simple wood frame and staple panda film all around it instead of buying a grow tent? Is it just the ease of buying a turn key set-up, portability, or are there other advantages?


----------



## Hotwired (Nov 20, 2008)

StopFrontinFool said:


> With due respect GrowTech, what you wrote about your DR150 are the company's talking points almost word for word. People have had the Dark Rooms long enough now to know that the aluminum poles are not that strong. The DR's are certainly NOT fire resistant, for god sakes man, they are made out of plastic. ( I ripped some of the flap off with my fingers and put a Bic lighter to it. It burned immediately and bubbled into burnt plastic) The material is anything but heavy duty. Yes, it works, but it isn't all that you claim it to be. My post was spot on in its purest form. The DR's work but let go of the Secret Jardin talking points-- they're old. You didn't set up all that stuff in 15 minutes and you can't hang from the ceiling unless you are a small, prepubescent female gymnast. The top main bars are aluminum mounted in cheap plastic corners.


Holy fucking crap I missed that. If the DR150 is the 5 x 5 tent then I think it uses 2 poles to make 1 cross connect because SJ is too fucking cheap to make a 5' pole. I can pull those poles right down and out with about 30 pounds of pressure....with one arm........fuck that, 2 fingers.

The DR120 has 4' poles and uses only 1 pole to make a cross connect. Much stronger but I could still pull the fucker out with about 50 pounds of pressure. They hold up reflectors MUCH better than the 150 and 300/300W models.

I like my DR 120 but even tho the poles are stronger the damn thing still has light leaks thru the seams and zippers.............sock stitching too.

My DR300W can't hold up shit. I waste 1.5' of space on each side of the tent because I can't hang a 25 pound can filter 33, my fans and my dehumidifier. I hate that.



Picasso345 said:


> I've been using a wardrobe, but I may expand.
> 
> Why wouldn't a person just build a simple wood frame and staple panda film all around it instead of buying a grow tent? Is it just the ease of buying a turn key set-up, portability, or are there other advantages?


The reason I bought my tent is because I refuse to touch the walls of my house to make an enclosed room. Sure you may own your house but why fuck it all up? I could take down my tent in 10 minutes and all that would be left to be seen would be the hole in my ceiling for ventilation.......and I could fix that pretty quickly too. 

Portability is also great. Moving? Take it down and put it back up. It depends on what you want really.

No covering up windows or doors. You can actually open the window in your grow room if you can. With the right fans you can keep that sucker quiet and self sufficient as hell. If you disguise it right and keep the fan noise down you can keep the windows wide open and no one would know shit 

The best reasons we buy tents tho are because we are either too fat, too old or too lazy to build stuff


----------



## Picasso345 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hotwired said:


> The reason I bought my tent is because I refuse to touch the walls of my house to make an enclosed room. Sure you may own your house but why fuck it all up? I could take down my tent in 10 minutes and all that would be left to be seen would be the hole in my ceiling for ventilation.......and I could fix that pretty quickly too.
> 
> Portability is also great. Moving? Take it down and put it back up. It depends on what you want really.
> 
> ...


What I'm thinking of is a little stand alone box, no mucking up my house, or blocking windows. Just a square little framed in room within a room, just like a grow tent. Something like ol' Jorge does here, starting around 5:12:

YouTube - Jorge Cervantes Part 1 DVD


I totally understand not wanting to fool around with building, as good a reason as any to buy a box, I'm just trying to figure out what I lose by building it myself.


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Nov 20, 2008)

I want to use a grow tent for the same reasons Hotwired suggested. It's easy and it's convenient. I would have to do a lot of sawing, hammering, etc. and I think that I may already be attracting too much attention by having so many items delivered. The only problem I can see with what you're suggesting is that you can't take it down without destroying it and even then it can't be done quickly and quietly. If someone needs to come into my home for some reason I would like that option.


----------



## Picasso345 (Nov 20, 2008)

DontKnowBeans said:


> I want to use a grow tent for the same reasons Hotwired suggested. It's easy and it's convenient. I would have to do a lot of sawing, hammering, etc. and I think that I may already be attracting too much attention by having so many items delivered. The only problem I can see with what you're suggesting is that you can't take it down without destroying it and even then it can't be done quickly and quietly. If someone needs to come into my home for some reason I would like that option.


I appreciate the input. That is something to definitely consider.

I like the idea of buying a tent, but I have such a bias towards them. Back when I started growing so many people had plants dying in tents and the tent people were swearing up and down they weren't to blame....well we all know how that played out. I understand they fixed the off-gasing problem, but I still harbor some bitterness towards the companies.

What to do....


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Nov 20, 2008)

Actually there are still tents being sold that have the offgasing problem. The reason that I'm asking about the Silver Sun Hut is that I bought a Jumble grow tent off of Ebay and it's killing my plants. This is only my second grow but it's obvious that the plants are turning white when I put them in the tent. I've already taken them out and nursed them back to health once and now I'm trying to do it again. BTW, I started watching that video, it looks like a good guide.


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Dec 6, 2008)

using my dr120 for the first time, light proof...and with a proper carbon filter, odorless as well. very easy to control the climate...i'm gettin a dr150 after harvest too, these things are great


----------



## StopFrontinFool (Dec 10, 2008)

FYI everyone. I just heard that the new Silver Edition from HydroHut has been released. The say it has a ton of air socks for ducting, a much thicker outer canvas than the DR's, and all steel frame and steel corners. The inside is like the DR but they seem to weigh twice as much as the DR's due to the thicker outer canvas and use of stee.


----------



## BCtrippin (Dec 10, 2008)

Homebox....they work great, no offgasing, no light leaks.


Homebox XXL Grow


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Dec 11, 2008)

I've ordered a Homebox XL, based on this thread and others, it seemed like the best option for me. I ordered it from the US so I'm still waiting for it. Supposedly, it's in customs right now so it shouldn't take too much longer.


----------



## StopFrontinFool (Dec 31, 2008)

The new *Hydrohut Silver Edition* is finally out. Silver lining, extremely thick outer canvas and more vent ports than any brand I've ever used. I am very happy with it and kudos to HH for standing up and admitting fault, handling a recall and getting back on their feet. I am very satisfied with my purchase.


----------



## BCtrippin (Dec 31, 2008)

StopFrontinFool said:


> The new *Hydrohut Silver Edition* is finally out. Silver lining, extremely thick outer canvas and more vent ports than any brand I've ever used. I am very happy with it and kudos to HH for standing up and admitting fault, handling a recall and getting back on their feet. I am very satisfied with my purchase.



As much as I hated a lot of the older tents for off-gassing issues, I do have to agree that HydroHut deserves a little credit for standing up and admitting they fucked up and recalling the tents....Most other companies went out of business and sold the tents under different names.

Yeah, Iv heard a lot of good things about the HH silver edition. But if your on a budget, and need a safe, reliable tent, Homebox is great.


Im still waiting to see some good HH silver edition grows up and running though..


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 1, 2009)

Here is my tent... less than $50 for the tent itself...

Gypsy's 600 watt Home Made Grow Tent


----------



## mrbuzzsaw (Jan 2, 2009)

mrbuzzsaw said:


> i have heard from several people Regarding the dark room that it is not light tight.
> i have also heard if you stick a flash light to the wall itself it shines.
> again this is what i have heard. i have also heard the corners break due to being plastic
> there is also word of the silver inside flaking .. these are just things i have heard.
> untili know for sure i am holding.


 I have to agree with ya .
We got our hands on one and decided to give it a review and i have to say i was surprised in a good way with it.
when the shit hit the fan back in the day
H H was the biggest player out so of course they got the biggest smack over it but it hit all of them some simply did not want to admit it.
the new units are pretty sweet.
got to give them Credit for not pulling some sneaky shit and running away or playing the name change game.
I think if you look at how it all went down you can pretty much be sure HH will be one step ahead of this personally i cant wait for the 10 by 10 tent. i could live in that damn thing 



if you want a closer look we posted the review but ill post it again for ya and 8i took tons of pictures of the unit


http://cannabislocator.com/hydrohut/

still trying to figure out what kind of lights to throw in this big mofo.


----------



## livesoul (Jun 2, 2009)

so after reading and reading and reading. I'm thinking of going with the hydrohut silver, getting a 2x4 to use as my veg room. I'm figuring they've taken care of the toxicity problems with the new silver models and i like that they are heavier. the DIY that i did is great but too small now and it cost just as much really to make it when you take time and hassle into consideration. Before i pull the trigger anyone got some reviews on it or any of the newer models from the other makers?


----------



## darookie2000 (Jun 2, 2009)

I got a DR150W, I think it's about the same size, but I've heard better things about the seals on it


----------



## Mr.Bob Saget (Jun 2, 2009)

I would recommend the Grow Lab. It is the newest, no pin holes, zippers are all covered. 

The only light that you can see through it at night is out the vents.


----------



## darookie2000 (Jun 3, 2009)

Mr.Bob Saget said:


> I would recommend the Grow Lab. It is the newest, no pin holes, zippers are all covered.
> 
> The only light that you can see through it at night is out the vents.


Yeah, that is one thing that I've been noticing about this tent. There are a couple of holes by the zippers.


----------



## livesoul (Jun 3, 2009)

Yo fellas, so I ended up going with the hydrohut, silver edition, 2x4. Using the room to veg. I have this 2x4 tent setup in a 10x14 room along with my flowering setup. My flowering setup is open in the room. So its very important that the tent doesnt' leak any light. I'll say its not perfect. There are a "few", not many pin hole lights. I've covered those with some black gorilla tape, fixed that. There is light coming from the main zipper. there are flaps on the inside that seem like they would prevent that but it doesn't quite. There is soft light definitely coming from the zippers. In addition there is some light coming from 2 of the spots for the ducting. IOverall I'd say thats pretty good, at least it didn't seem like i was gazing at a starry night cause of all the pinholes. The light from the zipper is gonna be the biggest issue to fix up. 

Aside from that it was very easy to setup. Sturdy metal all around. Tons of spots to run ducting, i think in total there are 7. Also has 3 spots to run electric lines through. The interior is metallic, not the white and they guarantee no toxicity on the plants. The zipper is nice and heavy, mostly smooth as it opens and closes. I'd say i'm 80 percent happy. It looks badass and is nice and clean. Using my DIY tent for my clones now. Got my operation in full effect. Hope this helps.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 3, 2009)

livesoul said:


> Got my operation in full effect. Hope this helps.


Do you have a journal going Bro?


----------



## Nepenthe (Jun 3, 2009)

Hello, I'm looking into buying a grow tent, in the UK, and the two that keep popping up on hydro sites are Bud Box and Dark Room tents. Dark room has had mixed reviews on here, but I didn't see any comments on the Bud Box so far. Anyone tried one of these and have an opinion?

I've never grown before, just looking at a set up at the moment, and reading up / watching videos on growing, trying to learn as much as I can before I start. 

Also does anyone have an indication on how many plants it would be most sensible to grow in a tent around 1m x 1m x 1.8m ?


----------



## livesoul (Jun 5, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Do you have a journal going Bro?


Naw i should though huh, i'm about to setup a second 1000k so it would be pretty sweet to show off...


----------



## meltdown213 (Jun 5, 2009)

Been very pleased with the new silver SunHut XL. Way better than the old white walled ones. Configuration and ease of setting everything up is awesome. JMO


----------



## Skoad (Jun 21, 2009)

I just grabbed one of the HTG grow tents, hopefully it will be nice quality with no problems. Should prob have it near end of the week. Was hoping there would be some pictures on the site of other ppls tents just to see how they look setup, but havnt had much luck.


----------

